# Tevez, fallo shock: rompe tibia e perone dell'avversario



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Intervento criminale di Carlitos Tevez nel match odierno del Boca Juniors contro l'Argentinos Juniors. L'ex attaccante della Juve ha infatti rotto tibia e perone di Ezequiel Ham, senza ricevere tra l'altro alcuna sanzione.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Settembre 2015)

Gli Juventini ( non voi del forum, che siete fantastici . ) che dicono , è un macellaio Tevez , o ha fatto fallo, Ham , che si è permesso di andare con la gamba adosso a Tevez  ?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

Fallo brutto e meritava sicuramente il rosso...però onestamente Tevez non mi è mai sembrato un giocatore scorretto...è uno sicuramente con un carattere forte ma onestamente non lo condanno per questo fallo...non vedo la voglia di fare male che mette sempre ad esempio quell'aborto di Chiellini...


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2015)

Fallo bruttissimo, ma onestamente credo sia stato solo fortuito.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (20 Settembre 2015)

fallo brutto veramente ma non penso che tevez e entrato per fare male e solo sfortuna secondo me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2015)

Ipotizzando la volontarietà (non mi pare), c'è da dire che Tevez era così prima di arrivare alla Juve... noi invece in Italia abbiamo visto un giocatore esemplare e correttissimo, chissà come mai.


----------



## Love (22 Settembre 2015)

stile juve...stile chiellini...tt qua...non c'è nulla da meravigliarsi...


----------



## walter 22 (22 Settembre 2015)

Se è volontario o meno non possiamo saperlo ma una cosa è certa entrando in quel modo se il tuo avversario ha la gamba poggiata in terra gliela rompi. Questi sono falli criminali chiunque ha giocato a calcio lo sa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Se è volontario o meno non possiamo saperlo ma una cosa è certa entrando in quel modo se il tuo avversario ha la gamba poggiata in terra gliela rompi. Questi sono falli criminali chiunque ha giocato a calcio lo sa.



Concordo, ok i contrasti duri che se ci entri molle rischi tu di romperti, ma qui mi pare fatto apposta. Sarà per questo che gli mancava l'Argentina.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

Tevez sfortunato, Tevez bravo bimbo, Tevez leale... intanto ha sfasciato la gamba a un avversario. Ma è normale entrare così?!


----------

